# how is bella doing?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

She looks good personally I would have her get a tie down keeper or put the tie down behind the breast collar (safety precaussion :]) but I think bella looked fairly good my computer kept freezing it so sorry can't say anything else as I kept get just pieces


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I think she looked good, it was a good move paying someone to ride her when you're unable to. 
Only thing I saw though...is she cantering her on road/concrete? :/


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wont let me watch, says you have not made it available for mobile view yet...darn kindle :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

i only wish i had paid someone to ride her when i first got to germany.. i didnt think of it until the barn manager told me my horse was terrifying and everyone was nervous to walk passed her or around her.. im so slow sometimes.  but ive made up for it and she is real happy now. but no, it is not tar. it is dirt. just has some rocks in it. based on the pictures anyways. i personally have never been there.. i moved bella to tennessee about 6 months ago because board in maine was too expensive for us... so it was either sell her, or transport her to a cheaper state... so we saved up and moved her to tennessee. i called fort campbell army post and they recommended that stable. so i put her there. and made arrangements to paypal the board and farrier money once a month. i have never met the woman riding my horse.. but so far she has been beyond reasonable, very reliable.. and she was the only one brave enough to take my horse on. shes a-ok in my book..  


@sierra it doesnt work on my kindle either  the girl riding bella posted this. i just copy and pasted the link. i cant even watch it. says content is unavailable in germany. pshh.. germany.. thankfully she atleast emailed me the vid.


----------



## BarnQueen (Mar 7, 2011)

It's prob unavailable in Germany cause she has a Lady Gaga song in the background. If she would take her sound away, I am sure you could watch it. 

How long will you be in Germany? Ever consider moving her? It's not as crazy as you may think, and I board is pretty affordable at many many barns!! That way you wouldn't have to worry about her!

I think she looks good for not having been worked in 4 years. It's not really pretty yet, but then again, it's good that she is just being worked. Finding someone that is reliable is so tough, so I am happy you found someone like that!!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you. i do feel lucky that i found someone like this woman to give my horse the attention she so desperately deserves. when i first got here, i wanted to bring her over. but it was $10,000 for shipping. and then board is around $250 euro.. so i just couldnt afford to do it.. now, i will hopefully be back in the states in 3-4 months..  so no sense in bringing her over, yaknow?


----------



## BarnQueen (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I hear you!
I moved the other way around, from Germany to Cali, and shipping was about $5000 (with all costs like medicals, trailering from Frankfurt to Amsterdam and from LA to San Francisco, and the flight). I know some girls I went to school with (back in the day), who came over from MI for a few years and brought their 2 horses, so I could have asked them! 

Anyway, I am glad you'll be back home soon! Home is home afterall! My boy is a globetrotter (pun intended) who went from FRA-LA-SFO-Toronto, where we are now to stay


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

im glad it worked out for you!!! if we couldve afford it, bella wouldve been by my side this entire time. but my husband joined the military because we didnt have much money.. so it just didnt work out for us  it killed me. this entire time being away from her. but now i am finally coming home. i cant freakin' wait! she will probably hate me by the time i see her again.. and i cant blame her.. but atleast ill be there so i can give her more reasons to love me than stay angry with me.


----------



## BarnQueen (Mar 7, 2011)

We got married right before we moved to CA, so instead of asking for presents, we asked everyone to contribute to the "flying horse fund" 

She'll prob be super happy to see you for 30 seconds, then remember that you left her - at which point she wants to make you suffer a tiny bit, and turn around to stick her bum in your face! I'm experienced with that reaction!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

What region of Germany are you in? I'm in NRW and pay 220 for full livery, but looked at 140 or so for DIY!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Why does she call Bella, Z?


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

i am living in bamberg. there is boarding right of post, but it is 300 euro.. then the next cheapest i have seen was 240-250 euro. 

she calls bella, z, because when she first started working with her, she had a horse named bella too. so it was a bit confusing having 2 bellas. and everyone called my horse "crazy".. including stormie- when bella was acting out [more of a joke when stormie called her it], she'd yell "youre crazzzyy". and z kind of stuck that way i guess.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

No idea where Bamberg is lol, never heard of it! Thats expensive :S

Are you still riding.. loaning or lesson or training etc??


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

it is about 40 minutes from Nuremberg. about 1 hour 45 minutes from frankfurt. toward the southern part of germany..  

i have tried to find places to ride. the place off post that boards horses, does lessons. i took 2 lessons a week there for several months. but it is difficult for me. i dont understand german. and my instructor doesnt understand english. all he knew was, "up and down. ok. no. gallop". so when i did something wrong, which was always because i am a western rider.. never done english.. he would have to stop his class, walk up to me and position my feet or my back or arms. and show me with his body what to do. too much work for me. i got frustrated and stopped going. i loved it. the horses were beautiful. but the language barrier was too much.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Kleines Worter Buch Fur Pferde Freunde Deutsch/English English Deutsch (German Version of Dictionary for Horse Lovers German/English/German): Amazon.co.uk: S. Muller: Books

THIS was my life savour.
I'm quite lucky that my trainers other half speaks English, but I still had to learn... if you need a hand, then ask and I can do some translating... or catch the train down here and ride one of our QH stallions


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ahh you have no idea how badly I wish I could do that Lol. If you were serious, I might even take you up on that offer. Are you far from bamberg? I haven seen a quarterhorse in person in about 4 years.. it'd be a sight for sore eyes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have no idea how far away it is if I'm honest!!

The stallions aren't really ridden lol two are olddd men, and one is being broken in but only one lady rides him.. there are a couple of other western horses at our place, and theres all the broodies, a filly called flare (she's GORGEOUS) and the babies from last year!

If you do want to though, let me know!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would love to come see! I would have to bring my kiddos with me though..  but they love horses so much. My oldest is nearly 6 years old and she misses her bella dearly. Shed love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

If you do, let me know!! I'm in Moenchengladbach, so you can find out how far it is lol!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

You are 4 hours away  that isn't too bad! Only 458km. I drove that far just to buy a snake... Lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I hope it was a good snake?? LOL

Like I said, let me know!!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

she was well worth it..  she is a 10-11ft albino burmese python. i will let you know if the hubby ok's us coming for a visit!! thank you so much for the offer.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am SO jealous!! I adore snakes.. I'll take her as part payment for stroking a QH LOL!


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

if you are serious, she needs a home and i cant find anyone willing to take her. i am not asking any money,except maybe gas money to travel there and back..  lol i just want a good home for her. when i bought her, i planned on bringing her back to the states with me. but it will cost $1700 to bring her home. and i cant afford it. so she needs to find a new forever family.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

or we could meet half way! but her tank is huge. youd need a truck for it. we have a truck which is the only reason id ask for money. our v8 does not do so well with german gas prices.. lol


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Really sorry but couldn't take another pet in to our menagerie as we're unsure of whats happening to us r.e posting... you know what the army is like.. they up and move you at a moments notice!

Will ask around though for you? If you want to PM me and add me on fb I can link you to some pet sites that we use and hopefully find a new owner??


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

that would be great! i would really appreciate it. as apparently i am the only person in southern germany that loves huge snakes.. she has been offered up for adoption for the past 4 months and not one person has responded. she is such a nice snake too. what is your name on fb? i'll add you. i am melissa carter on facebook.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

idk how to pm.. lol gimme a sec to figure it out


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous snake!! I looooveeee snakes.. she seems very sweet


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

she is sweet! thank you  she can be a bit grumpy coming out of the cage sometimes. but she has never tried to bite or anything. she lovess to be cuddled. i <3 her. wish i could bring her home. but it is too complex and expensive.


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

ElaineLighten said:


> I think she looked good, it was a good move paying someone to ride her when you're unable to.
> Only thing I saw though...is she cantering her on road/concrete? :/





That was my thought. All that grass to canter on and she's on gravel/concrete? Ouch.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

its just a dirt road.. my horse looked pretty comfortable. her entire body is relaxed. she was focused on her rider. i dont think she minded the road much. it was slushy in the grass because tennessee had gotten a lot of rain that week. it was safer to show me her progress on the dirt road, then in the grass where she could've slipped.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Didn't know if you saw the other video of your girl? She was being ponied around the obstacle course then rode through. She looked like she was having a fun and she's a beautiful girl.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yep, I saw that one. It was Bella's first course. She was rebellious. But I think she had fun...  thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

